# low FODMAP foods that STILL bother you?



## Zulila (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi all,

I've been on the FODMAP elimination diet for 6 weeks now.

It has been mostly AWESOME, with some trip ups here and there and a pretty rough first week.

But SO SO SO much better than what I was enduring before.

I'm just curious if anyone on the elimination diet has still had issues with some of the foods that are on the OK list??

here are some that I definitely cannot handle, even though they are on the OK list:

- celery

- grapes (especially white grapes)

- lettuce

- coconut milk / cream

- possibly carrots --- raw and cooked might be giving me issues 

anyone's experiences would help! I'm just curious and want to find out as much as I can from everyone out there!


----------



## Lucy998 (Apr 11, 2016)

I also find that grapes and lettuce bother me. Bananas also bother me for some reason, although theyre on the okay list.I guess it's different for everyone.


----------



## James1982 (Jan 10, 2016)

Grapes give me the runs.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

I eat grapes everyday! I don't know what I would do without them! I noticed that oats seem to give me issues. Also peanuts seem to be problematic, but I always end up eating too many of them. Been on low Fodmap for over 2 months with some success, but still have some symptoms.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

Foods with dairy and gluten irritate my symptoms as well. ALL kinds of rice cause SIBO-C flare-ups for me.

I've noticed the list of low FODMAP foods varies a lot from list to list, which I think is because there's a lot of variability between people with some of these foods. Celery and coconut are foods that I've seen listed as foods to avoid, even though others say they're okay.


----------



## CrazyBiscuit (Jun 21, 2013)

Plently of low FODMAP foods still bother me.

The only vegetables I can tolerate are well cooked green beans, carrots, zucchini, and spinach.

The only fruits I can tolerate are citrus (oranges, tangerines, grapefruit, etc), melon (cantaloupe, honeydew, etc), banana, and blueberries.


----------

